# Is sputtering normal after an oil change?



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

So I just changed my oil for the first time and I did everything correctly. Started it up and it sputtered for a few seconds but ran fine after that. I also did fill the oil filter canister.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Pretty sure thats normal, its happend to mine occasionaly. Its just the oil working its way into the system since the engine was off. Cant get to everywhere it needs to go until the engine is running. Nothing to worry about as long as shes running smooth now.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

that's just the german engineering, don't worry. :thumbup: as long as you didn't overfill your motor...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

nope i got the level dead center but the car came overfilled from the last dealer change. It was like 2cm over the max line


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> nope i got the level dead center but the car came overfilled from the last dealer change. It was like 2cm over the max line


you do know that 2cm is almost 1inch?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

its like 3/4 of an inch and no im not lying


----------

